# New Budgie



## MiaBear (Nov 6, 2017)

So I brought home a budgie today. Tonight is the first night in our home, in his cage with his cage mate (long story, but they came from the same place so they will quarantine together before being integrated in with Bee and Paulie).
Well, tonight, I see him in the corner of the cage, sitting on the bottom of the cage, sleeping. 
Is this a young bird thing? Could he be sick?? He was active today, chirping, climbing around, eating and drinking. Could it be because its a new cage and home??
I'm worried cause everything I've read says it's a bad thing. 

Thank you everyone.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

With a very young bird, this isn’t necessarily a bad thing.
Provided he back to his active self, and eating well in the morning, I wouldn’t be concerned. Very young birds sometimes choose to sleep on the floor, often facing a corner; I believe it’s reminiscent of being in the nest box!


----------



## MiaBear (Nov 6, 2017)

JRS said:


> With a very young bird, this isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> Provided he back to his active self, and eating well in the morning, I wouldn't be concerned. Very young birds sometimes choose to sleep on the floor, often facing a corner; I believe it's reminiscent of being in the nest box!


Thank you so much. 
I don't know how old he is, but I'll make sure to keep an eye on him, and hopefilly he's nice and active throughout the day. 
Should I place something on the cage bottom, like a small hand towel that he can burrow into??? Not sure if that would make him more comfortable?


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

If you use a grate, then I would put a sheet of paper on top of it so that it’s easier on the feet, but other than that, he shouldn’t need anything.


----------



## MiaBear (Nov 6, 2017)

JRS said:


> If you use a grate, then I would put a sheet of paper on top of it so that it's easier on the feet, but other than that, he shouldn't need anything.


Okay, yes it's a grated bottom. I'll put one down just in case he goes back there to sleep. This morning when i removed the blanket, he was still on the bottom, but stretched really big, and then moved to a perch and was grooming himself, and chewing the cage bars. Now he's back on the bottom, but is walking around and just exploring. Now, back on a perch, and eating.

His cage mate Blue goes to the bottom too, but it's to pace back and forth toward Bee and Paulie's cage lol I think he wants over there.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It does not sound as though the new budgie is ill, only that it is very young. 
I always keep my cage liners on top of the bottom cage grate for easier clean-up as well as to make it easy for the birds to run about on the floor of their cages.

Your post implies you have the new birds cage in the same room and possible very near Bee and Paulie's cage.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*


----------



## MiaBear (Nov 6, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *It does not sound as though the new budgie is ill, only that it is very young.
> I always keep my cage liners on top of the bottom cage grate for easier clean-up as well as to make it easy for the birds to run about on the floor of their cages.
> 
> Your post implies you have the new birds cage in the same room and possible very near Bee and Paulie's cage.
> ...


When I got my 2 new budgies, I got them over 3 weeks ago. Close to a month. That was Blue the male, and Pepsi (the one that turned out to be female). I quarantined them together since they came from the same breeder and were kept in the same cage. I just moved them by Bee and Paulie's cage a few days ago, as it was getting close to end quarantine. 
Unfortunately, since she turned out to be female, I brought her back to get a male. He was also from the same person, and kept in the same cage as the female and Blue. 
I had thought since they all were kept together, it would be ok to leave their cage next to Bee and Paulie's cage, and I was just going to extend their separation due to Pepsi the male being new. But I will move it into another room if that is recommended.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

MiaBear said:


> When I got my 2 new budgies, I got them over 3 weeks ago. Close to a month. That was Blue the male, and Pepsi (the one that turned out to be female). I quarantined them together since they came from the same breeder and were kept in the same cage. I just moved them by Bee and Paulie's cage a few days ago, as it was getting close to end quarantine.
> Unfortunately, since she turned out to be female, I brought her back to get a male. He was also from the same person, and kept in the same cage as the female and Blue.
> I had thought since they all were kept together, it would be ok to leave their cage next to Bee and Paulie's cage, and I was just going to extend their separation due to Pepsi the male being new. But I will move it into another room if that is recommended.


It's important to follow through with quarantine for the full month at the very least. As soon as you moved them into the same room as your other budgies, you exposed your current pair of birds to potential airborne diseases.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sarah,

At this point you may as well leave the cage where it is.

I suggest you give the new males a minimum of three additional weeks prior to introducing them to Bee and Paulie in neutral territory.

To everyone reading this post.
Properly followed quarantine is extremely important.
Please refer to this thread:
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-buying-rescuing-budgies/103881-quarantine-your-birds.html*


----------

